# Che fine ha fatto Chuck Cunningham?



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

Era il terzo figlio della famiglia Cunningham.
A un certo punto all'inizio della serie scompare e tutti quanti gli altri elementi della famiglia continuano come non fosse mai esistito.
Anche voi, immagino, avete sempre creduto che i figli della coppia fossero solo due, vero?
Senza parlare di tradimenti, tutto quello a cui avete creduto ma che si è rivelato non vero.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2019)

cavolo , questo è un mistero degno di quarto grado.
non avevo idea esistesse un terzo figlio, sono scioccata nonché desiderosa di arrivare a svelare l'arcano


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2019)

ha dato nome ad una sindrome, forte



> Charles "Chuck" Cunningham (stagioni 1-2), interpretato da Gavan O'Herlihy e da Randolph Roberts.
> Nella prima stagione e nella prima puntata della seconda appare anche il figlio maggiore dei Cunningham, Chuck, studente di college e giocatore di basket che vive solo. Uscirà di scena senza alcuna spiegazione ed i protagonisti si comporteranno come se non fosse mai esistito. Questo tipo di scomparsa, utilizzata in altri serial statunitensi, è stata denominata proprio _Sindrome di Chuck Cunningham_ (_Chuck Cunningham Syndrome_).[4]


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

È stato vittima di abduction alieno


----------



## Vera (18 Dicembre 2019)

Io l'ho scoperto guardando una puntata dei Griffin. Peter ha menzionato il figlio dei Cunningham scomparso misteriosamente.


----------



## bettypage (18 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Era il terzo figlio della famiglia Cunningham.
> A un certo punto all'inizio della serie scompare e tutti quanti gli altri elementi della famiglia continuano come non fosse mai esistito.
> Anche voi, immagino, avete sempre creduto che i figli della coppia fossero solo due, vero?
> Senza parlare di tradimenti, tutto quello a cui avete creduto ma che si è rivelato non vero.
> ...


Mai saputo... Però mi hai fatto venire in mente buddy holly dei weezer


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2019)

Qua lo spiegano








						Meet "Chuck," the lost brother from "Happy Days"
					

Fans of the show "Happy Days" might remember the oldest brother, "Chuck," from the first season who went off to college and was never mentioned on the show again. We tracked down the actor, Gavan O'Herihy, who played the part.




					onmilwaukee.com


----------

